# White Trucks! Let's see em!



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Had to do it

'06 F-250...

Unfortunately, I don't have a plow for it:angry:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

fiveoboy01;328042 said:


> Had to do it
> 
> '06 F-250...
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a plow for it:angry:


Mine is identical to this one, except we have a new 8.6 Fisher Extreme V SS. Ive tried several times to post pics but can not for some reason


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

*here's mine.*

06 F250 SD it has the heavy suspension package, snow plow prep 4:10 posi trac. rear end


----------



## AlaskaShooTer (Aug 2, 2006)

*2006 F-550 w/ 9'2" Boss Poly V*

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h64/AlaskaShooTer/Plow002.jpg

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h64/AlaskaShooTer/DSCN0081.jpg

Over 6 feet of snow has fallen here since 11/01 to date. I'm now down in the SEA. WA area and left the heavy snowfall back in JNU. AK.

George


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice trucks so far.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

AlaskaShooTer;328052 said:


> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h64/AlaskaShooTer/Plow002.jpg
> 
> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h64/AlaskaShooTer/DSCN0081.jpg
> 
> ...


you dont plow with that camper on there do you


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

heres my white truck just before the big storm.


----------



## AlaskaShooTer (Aug 2, 2006)

DBL;328085 said:


> you don't plow with that camper on there do you


I did the last week I was in Juneau as I had way more on my plate trying to get packed up and keep the SNOW pushed in piles so the driveway and street out front were passable. Makes for great traction but crappy visibility and mileage. But the truck and camper plows better then when I'm also towing the 8' X 14' trailer behind the rig too.

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h64/AlaskaShooTer/Campers021.jpg



George


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

2005 F-350 Dually


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

One pic i found.


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

L-8000 2 way Frink Sander


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

KHB;328123 said:


> One pic i found.


Nice trucks all around. What size blade is on this 5500?


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks like a 9' maybe a 10'? ^^^^


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah I figured 9' or 10' MC.


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

Antnee77;328154 said:


> Nice trucks all around. What size blade is on this 5500?


Thanks, The blade is 9' MC.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

fiveoboy01;328042 said:


> Had to do it
> 
> '06 F-250...
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a plow for it:angry:


Why don't you have a plow on it? With the recent storm that came through === payup


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, it's white, with a little rust and dirt. She's a beast though, the Gadgetmobile. Bring on the snow


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

ALarsh;328185 said:


> Why don't you have a plow on it? With the recent storm that came through === payup


I bought a '95 GMC 2500 4x4 with a Boss V-plow for 1500 bucks. I use that instead.

Here is a pic of it. I took the utility box off, of course.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Not only do I have the white truck.....I got the white plow to match!! Love my Blizzard :salute:


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is mine I just bought today and will be picking it up Thursday night or Friday morning. These are pictures off of the website, I will get more pictures when I bring it home. Its a 2001 Ford F-250 4x4 6.8 auto, will be picking up a new boss 8'2" vee plow for next season cause short on funds after buying this truck. I love this truck.:yow!:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice. I have plowed before with a 6.8 in an F-350 and it was extremely effective. I am sure you will be happy with it.


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

Antnee77;328998 said:


> Very nice. I have plowed before with a 6.8 in an F-350 and it was extremely effective. I am sure you will be happy with it.


Yea the v10's have power, that is the main reason I bought it plus I knew I wanted a gas truck to plow with cause the diesel are to load (only would of got the 7.3 cause of price range) so that left me with 5.4 or the 6.8 so I chose the 6.8 cause of power and gets the same mileage as the v8 hauling a trailer. I used my dads company's before to plow there lot, they have 3 v10s and they all push snow very well never were under powered. But I am happy with and love the power, can't wait to to mount a boss vee plow up to this.


----------



## john boardman (Sep 25, 2006)

*05 GMC Sierra Crew*









Here's a kinda fuzzy pic.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Not sure how to post pics, but here's my '05 cleaned up after the storm.



















Yahoo Gallery


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

Finally...


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Here is mine.......


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

Here's mine...I sold the Dodge and bought a Fuso. I'm hoping to finish mounting the plow over the weekend. These pics are obviously from last winter.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Mine are all white


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

1995 F-350 Powerstroke wesport


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice trucks now i have to take pics tomorrow!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

AlaskaShooTer;328052 said:


> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h64/AlaskaShooTer/Plow002.jpg
> 
> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h64/AlaskaShooTer/DSCN0081.jpg
> 
> ...


You plow with camper on ?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

PLOWMAN45;330224 said:


> You plow with camper on ?


Makes for a good rear Ballast .....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah makes it a real pain to see


----------



## Straightliner (Dec 6, 2006)

Retired 90 YJ


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Finally figured it out (I think)


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's one of mine. I'll try to get the Ford soon


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Mine. Need some wings.









Will


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

'04 Cummins HO, 6 speed, 3:73 gears....just missing a plow


----------



## trickyricky (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

PlowVA;328698 said:


> Not only do I have the white truck.....I got the white plow to match!! Love my Blizzard :salute:


There are a couple dodge trucks in town with blizzard plows. All white looks good. We just got a dealer this season so there arn't too many running around yet.

Nice trucks everyone.


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

just a little dirty but just got in from plowing 3pm december 7th 2004 2500 hd with a new 8 food western


----------



## suzuki4life (Nov 14, 2006)

just got my signs on, no plow as of now


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I plow in style!


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

my truck no plow on it but i will get some with the plow if we ever get any snow


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

RSK, what brand on plow is that? Is that truck 2 wheel drive?


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

Banksy;333119 said:


> RSK, what brand on plow is that? Is that truck 2 wheel drive?


the truck is 2 wheel drive why ??? i got the truck 7 years ago and no plow co .would put a plow on the truck so i got to looking at all kinds of plow and came up with one thing i will make a plow for the truck the plow is about 700lb and the truck holds it fine. did all the work on it my self. i will get some pic of the plow when it get some time. the plow is all electric i can put it on in 5 min same with taking if off any thing els


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

RSK;333114 said:


> my truck no plow on it but i will get some with the plow if we ever get any snow


hear is the plow hahaha  this is for the loader that this guy i know has


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

i need a plow for this. looking for one this year. I have other trucks with plows, but i migth as well use this one too


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

RSK;333130 said:


> the truck is 2 wheel drive why ???


Just curious is all. That looks like a pretty good fab job, let's see the blade on it!


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

Banksy;333167 said:


> Just curious is all. That looks like a pretty good fab job, let's see the blade on it!


i am going to put the blade on in a few days i will post them


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

here are a couple of mine doing lawn maintenance today. I also upgraded to bigger mud tires also in the picture what a difference tires can do. The pictures are not the greatest they are from my phone.


----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

Here my ride


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't use this for plowing but for search and rescue. It's a cool pic so I thought I'd post it.

Blake
WA


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

^^^^ I kinda wanna see that thing lit up! It's got me guessing on where the lights are! ^^^^


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Lol, well right now I just have them in the front window and in the back. I have more to add but pending some light color changes for search and rescue in this county I might change them all together. 

Blake
WA


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

​


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

I got some lights on the front of my 450


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Here's my F450 with a 9.5 Western V and a 10' Henderson Chief.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Different angle.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Heres mine*

OK here is my 99" in action. This is from last year that I posted have a laugh on me.


----------



## hotvet67 (Dec 11, 2006)

*06 F350 Camper Plow*

When you get tired just go in the back , make somethig to eat and take a nap.
bob, new member in mich.


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

sweet looking trucks


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's the Ford that goes along with the Chevy posted earlier


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

MStine315;336968 said:


> Here's the Ford that goes along with the Chevy posted earlier


nice ford Marc the other truck not bad  xysport


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

not a white truck but it was at the job site today


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Couple more white ones. The GMC just got back from the sign shop. It has a 8' western (to lazy to put it on for a pic) xysport


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

one more of my truck at the job site


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

95 chevy at nite


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

All look great so far! Wish I had something to post though!


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Trying again


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Here is my 03 just after I installed the plow. took about 4 hours to install it. Not to bad and I will put my own on from now on.


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Its a start, this is my first year plowing, Im used to cutting.........


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

heres my truck. My Girlfriend and i are standing by it the day i got the new backplow. Sorry, only pic i got on the new computer


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

*heres our newest*

heres our new F550 before we took off the loader for winter never shoulda done it based on the weather today mid 50's again


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

pats plowing;341258 said:


> heres our new F550 before we took off the loader for winter never shoulda done it based on the weather today mid 50's again


I heard that, Pat.

Were gonna have an outdoor cookout for Christmas....


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

firstclasslawn;341166 said:


> heres my truck. My Girlfriend and i are standing by it the day i got the new backplow. Sorry, only pic i got on the new computer


Now thats a back blade!!!!!!


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

96 F250 western uni mount 7'6


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

Dakota2004;341513 said:


> 96 F250 western uni mount 7'6


let's see a side view.. 
Love those old Fords!


----------



## GM_wanta_be (Dec 25, 2006)

*nice truck*

nice truck! That is exactly what i want. How dose it plow.


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

I think its a beast been using it for about the past 4yrs it [email protected]#% the bed this year it was a company truck, it needs some tranny work, it has over 250k on it, the truck was driven to New Mexico when it was new.


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

*White Truck*

Here is my 89' Short box 8' western w/wings & a Salt Dog Stainless v-Box. In the background is my 99 extcab shortbox with icebreaker v-box


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't have any pics with the plow on other than my avitar, but I'll get some if we ever get plowable snow... so here it is in the summer/fall


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

here is one of my new light from tonight


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

What did that light cost you? Looks nice and Bright!!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Them FORDS sure are pretty:salute: No offense to Dodge Chevy Toy or TONKA


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

1996, no plow. Was setting a gravestone.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

J&R Landscaping;347094 said:


> What did that light cost you? Looks nice and Bright!!


it is, I can't believe how bright it is. It was 399 at www.sirennet.com. Customer service was top shelf!


----------



## dieseltroop (Nov 13, 2004)

A few pic.'s of mine after it got cleaned up from the 1st actually snow storm in MN this year.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

deiseltroop - how do ya like the LFL patriot ??


----------



## dieseltroop (Nov 13, 2004)

Love the lightbar. I have it wired to two different switches. The first one turns on the rear's, and then the second one turns on the front's. The last snow event I plowed, I just kept the rear's on. Didn't really need the fronts for the townhome complex I was plowing out. If I was doing a bigger commercial type lot, then probably would have stuck the fronts on. Addtionally, I have heard about the flash back thing w/ snow and strobe lights. I didn't have any of that, or get that hypnotic stare cause of them. Probably cause I had the rear's on when I needed them on, but also there wasn't any snow falling. Will have to see though when the snow is falling, if there is any major flash back. I don't anticipate it, b/c the light is being broadcast out for the most part. It might reflect off the snow some, and of course buildings if you're close, but the majority, I think is just being sent out, and not really bouncing back.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah ... thats why i love whelen products you can basically turn on only half the bar if you want ... i have a full size whelen 12 head lightbar .. that you can do that with ... plus i also have a LFL Patriot ... always loved whelen ... just not the price .. but never had a problem with there lights yet ... i like the mutiple flash patterns also ...


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

Finally made some money. Hoping winter is in like a lamb and out like a lionpayup payup


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

Picture did't attach with first reply? Gotta love computers.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

LMG Masonry Inc;353222 said:


> Picture did't attach with first reply? Gotta love computers.


Nice truck! That a 2wd?


----------



## LMG Masonry Inc (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes it is. full load of salt and no problems..payup


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool. Which is it, 350, 450, or 550?


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks to be a 350. Only 8 lugs and no fender flares. J.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

*525hp!!!!!!*

Not for plowing but its white.....99 Volvo 610 525HP Cummins with 1,215,500Miles and going everyday with *NO OVERHAUL!!!*wesport wesport.....No Chevy,Ford, or Dodge looks big next to this baby, Now does it?????


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

1.2 Million and no overhaul? I am impressed! Looks sharp too.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

RJ lindblom;354178 said:


> 1.2 Million and no overhaul? I am impressed! Looks sharp too.


Thanks, And yes 1.2million and no overhaul...all it needs it to get washed so that its nice and clean...


----------



## huskybear (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's my 2004 Ram 1500... no plow (yet).
.
.
.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice trucks in here!! I will post a pif of my dads 05 when I get home...


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

here are my trucks


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

suzuki4life;332551 said:


> just got my signs on, no plow as of now


:crying: :crying: I use to have a 96 just like that truck.I sold her to a buddy of mine who wanted it real bad.So I got a new 1500 instead of a 2500 and I miss that truck so much I am seriously about to cry I miss it so much.I just found out the other day that he sold it.Which I told him a month ago if you ever sell it I want first shot at buying it back.
Love your truck.Just don't post no more pictures of it bringing back to many memories.LOL

RCGM
Brad


----------



## landscaperbob (Oct 25, 2005)

*Here's mine*

2004 F 450 4x4 w/ 9'6" Western Plow & Buyers Spreader.......finally got to use it today(first time this year) for spreading salt


----------



## trickyricky (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

here is my everyday ride, but it's not my plow truck


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I posted these pics in the wrong place...Lets See Some Pics Of Your Truck And Plow!
dont know how to post link to that thread...its under Storm pictures


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

*I think this is it*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=361241#post361241


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

I know I already posted pics of my truck in this thread, but I just put in my new bar, box, and light so I figured I'd post them too.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

ok, why can't I seem to be able to upload any pics to the site tonight?


----------



## Ford850 (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

got it to work this am...


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Old truck


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

Banksy;333119 said:


> RSK, what brand on plow is that? Is that truck 2 wheel drive?


hi banksy

had a few snows that we could plow this is from last night on my way to go out to do my lot's payup


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

04' HD2500 8.1-MEYERS MAX 8'-Snow-Ex 1875. Sorry about the blurriness


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

I have been reading around for a few weeks and finally took the 2 minutes to join. I plowed for several years while working at dealerships and finally got back into it, this is my 3rd season for plowing. Truck is an 04 GMC 2500HD, 7.5' Diamond, and a SnowEx 8000, oh and a shovel. I also just signed the paper work today for an 06 GMC 2500HD, with a 8' Western ProPlus with the wings. I take delivery early next week. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

Heres my truck ready to go for maybe our first 2+ inch storm this season. lol


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow that truck sits well with a 9' X on there! What's in the back for weight? Is the front suspension stock?


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

I have about 900lbs of tube sand in the back up against the tailgate. I cranked the t-bars 4 times, and put timbrens in. Im surprised at how well the truck does with the plow, I see so many chevy trucks around my area with the plows almost hitting the ground. With a little work the IFS can handle it.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

My 1999 F-350 PSD ZF. BackRack, Yukon box, Cobra CB, Wrangler Silent Armour (285/75R16) Love the truck, will have a pro-plus or mvp-plus in the future. :redbounce

-Mike.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Tractor Plower;365298 said:


> My 1999 F-350 PSD ZF. BackRack, Yukon box, Cobra CB, Wrangler Silent Armour (285/75R16) Love the truck, will have a pro-plus or mvp-plus in the future. :redbounce
> 
> -Mike.


the best tires money can buy..got mine last year.. i plow in 2 wheel more than ever, and their load rating is great!!!!


----------



## Adam05 (Oct 30, 2004)

*2005 Gmc 2500*

Here's my 2005 GMC 2500 HD with a 8ft. Fisher X-blade and my 2005 GMC 2500 HD with a 8.6ft. Fisher HD minute mount II.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Adam05, thats a great looking fleet. I like those white GMCs. What plow do you have on the ATV, and are the box ends custom made for it?


----------



## Adam05 (Oct 30, 2004)

It's actually a 48 inch snowblower powered by a 13 HP Honda motor. It worked okay but i ended up getting ride of it and decided to just use my ATV for fun.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Adam05;365582 said:


> Here's my 2005 GMC 2500 HD with a 8ft. Fisher X-blade and my 2005 GMC 2500 HD with a 8.6ft. Fisher HD minute mount II.


Nice... do you have a brother or a partner that drives the other truck for personal use also? One of them seems too nice to let employees beat.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Adam05;365611 said:


> It's actually a 48 inch snowblower powered by a 13 HP Honda motor. It worked okay but i ended up getting ride of it and decided to just use my ATV for fun.


thats not white


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

The gas tanks white.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

oh, I guess it is... lol


----------



## Snowman16 (Feb 4, 2007)

The stickers too!


----------



## Snowman16 (Feb 4, 2007)

Heres my HUGE white truck!wesport









And the plow


----------



## Mike Bagwell (Dec 15, 2006)

Here's mine, with a few of yours. Helped a guy I know pick these up a few weeks ago for his car lot. In Eureka, MO. They are pretty cool little trucks. I don't have a plow for mine quite yet, but hopefully I will be set up to go out on my own next year (Hopefully with a diesel instead of the gas).


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think those trucks would be great for a sidewalk crew. Nice and low to the ground and lots of bed space.


----------



## Mike Bagwell (Dec 15, 2006)

They are nice and low, but with pretty good clearence in the rear. They have a 4'X6' bed with fold down sides. They all have four wheel drive and you can even get lifts to put on them. They only weight 1500 lbs and if you are carefull you can put on eon a ten foot trailer. The three in the picture are on a 22 foot trailer and we could have squeezed one more on the back if we had wanted to. The only thing I don't like about them is that I think the inside is just a little small, but it is managable. In all they are pretty good trucks. I would like to see how much you could push with one and how high it will stack.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

*white trucks*

Here's mine


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

OOPS Sorry guys. Wrong file here goes again


----------



## Snowman16 (Feb 4, 2007)

BOSS550, is that thing a 4x4?


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yep. Looks kinda low and girly in that pix huh?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Boss,I like how you transport the atv and blade. I never would have though of putting it on the back of a flatbed truck along with the salt and stuff.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Mark13. The blade goes on and off really quick. I have a spreader on the truck and ATV also along with a walk behind snowblower. The only bad part is if we have a heavy snow and I'm getting towrds the end of my route and light on salt the truck doesn't push as well.


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't even know I had a Ford dealership. Dam, wish I knew that before I bought a chevy.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here is my truck again with the new lighted bumper poles added and a 5" single turn out stack. The stack is not installed yet, just sitting on a box for the picture.


----------

